# What cars do you have?



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm hoping when I can drive to get a car (obviously :lol
I'm looking for a car that has boot space for several dogs ideally. Budget depends on the car 
Any suggestions? I'd love to see set ups too. At the minute he's in a Bergan harness in the back


----------



## Aaleigha (Aug 27, 2012)

no photos for you 
but I get three biggish dogs - greyhound salukix and a lurcher in the back of the shogun and that would take another greyhound with room for them all to lay down comfy then I have the three smaller ones on the back seat in harnesses - the shogun has four rear seatbelts so I keep telling DH we actually have room for two more dogs (he is not listening though)


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

We have a vw t5 caravell and we love it, the seats are on runners so you can move the back seats to where ever you like, so can have the boot as big or little as you want, it's also go a fold down table in the back too which is also on runners, I love our car


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The best car we had that was a good size for two GR's was our old X Trail, but after it blew it's third turbo we got rid and bought an Hyundai IX35 which has been fine for Isla.
We also have a Toyota iQ which is a nifty little thing and we have had two GR's in that as well, but Isla spreads out and enjoys it now.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

You've seen my car, but I still have to recommend the Honda Jazz, I have one and my mum has one too.... lovely drive, not a killer on insurance or tax and large enough to transport a few dogs


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Currently have a Peugeot 307 which does have a big boot and can fit both boys, they can lie down and move around easily but Mylo won't allow that lol.

I've only got a dog guard up at the momemt as I didn't want to pay out more for a car I wasn't keeping. 








Then I have a waterproof cover over my back seat for Mylo.

But I'm changing car in the new year as we have baby on the way so Mylo can't go on back seat so need a bigger boot to have divider or crate for Mylo. I'm hoping for an Audi Estate


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Seat Ibiza but it's not ideal but with the back seats folded down it easily take a well tethered crate that easily fits two tufty eared dogs.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

A 3rd generation Toyota Prius T Spirit


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Focus C-max, with a boot buddy and their guard fitted.Car Boot Liners, Load Liners & Dog Guards - Boot Buddy

I was looking for an estate...it's not quite got an estate sized boot, but bigger than a hatchback and it was a really good price, so I bought it, lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A Volvo V70 with tailgate guard, dog guard and Hatchbag..





A VW Caddy with bespoke crates and drawers.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

A VM Caddy with bespoke fittings! Now that's just showing off!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cbcdesign said:


> A bespoke VW Caddy! Now that's just showing off!


T'is ex British Gas but I had it fitted with what I wanted .


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My previous car was a Renault Scenic with dog guard, tailgate guard and Hatchbag, but wasnt comfortably large enough for my 3 dogs and I wanted them to specifically be separated.



So I bought a Fiat Doblo:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 5 door Peugeot 107 the boot is tiny but I can easily get the boys on the back seat behind a guard and with a seatbelt attachement


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a Citroen Xsara Picasso, it's cheap & cheerful with a lovely big boot (though the dogs are usually on the back seat!)


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a focus sport - not the best shape for dogs but I get my JRT and collie in it comfortably. 

Your car choices may be limited by insurance for a while - best thing would be to get a little run around that's cheap(er!) to run and insure and build up some no claims first. 

My car is a quite sensible 1.6 litre diesel, I've got 9 years no claims (driving for 9 years) and an advanced driving qualification, and my insurance is still almost £100 a month!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

A crappy Citroeon Saxo. Not really dog friendly at all, but one fits comfortably in the boot and another can go on the back seat. I rarely take my dogs in the car anyway these days and if I do, it's only for very short journeys.

I've been thinking about getting a better car for years but mine is such a good little run around, cheap to tax and insure, and after a multitude of repairs it's been running well now. So I can't really justify getting rid of it to buy a more expensive gas guzzler just for the dogs!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

As new driver, you will also have to take into account insurance premiums which will be quite high, though if you are female it will probably be a little bit cheaper.

Not trying to damper your spirits, just saying that it's something to consider when looking for your first car.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

stuaz said:


> As new driver, you will also have to take into account insurance premiums which will be quite high, though if you are female it will probably be a little bit cheaper.
> 
> Not trying to damper your spirits, just saying that it's something to consider when looking for your first car.


Yes, this exactly. Most people start off with small hatchbacks because they are the cheapest to insure. However even those will cost anything up to £1000 or more in that first year just to insure.

The bigger engined 'dog cars' often mentioned on forums (the Audi/BMW/Volvo estates and 4x4 types) will be out of most new drivers leagues unless you want to pay a fortune in premiums.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't waste to much energy on the type of car as for most young / new drivers the biggest expense / consideration is likely to be insurance. 

My insurance was more than my car back in the day 

So you may well be limited to a lil 1.2l hatch back type car. 

Current we have a new type Citroen C3. Millie goes on the back seat with her burgen harness / isofix tether. We have a baby on the way and plan for little one to be in the front so Millie will continue to be on the back seat. 

I'm very aware that the N-Cap rating only applies to the seats ie where a human would sit so am hesitant to put Millie in the boot.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Mazda bongo


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

stuaz said:


> As new driver, you will also have to take into account insurance premiums which will be quite high, though if you are female it will probably be a little bit cheaper.
> 
> Not trying to damper your spirits, just saying that it's something to consider when looking for your first car.


My first car was a Gold Rover 25  my mum bought it for me so I couldn't complain and it was big enough for Mylo in the boot. But it got me from A to B but the insurance was a killer ! 
I paid £150 a month  which was the same price my mum paid for it !

It lasted me a year until the head gasket went then I got myself a cheap Saxo which was £20 a month in insurance but I hated that car and didn't feel safe in it.
Then my boyfriend bought my 307 which I love :biggrin5: and cheap to run.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Something like a 1.4 Skoda Fabia estate is surprisingly 'cheap' to insure, even compared to the usual small 1.3 KA, Fiesta etc


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I currently have a tiny 1.2l Corsa which was fine with just the two dogs. They both sat in the back seat. But with Cash it's just not dog friendly anymore. He takes up the whole back seat with Missy and Ty is having to sit in the front seat!

I'm looking at a number of cars right now as I'm hoping to upgrade to something a little roomier, but yes, you do have to bear in mind insurance premiums and tax. Some of the 4x4s are like £250 per year to tax, and that's without your insurance! My little Corsa costs me nearly £60 a month on insurance and I've been driving 9 years now! Burt then again I haven't looked around for alternatives and there could be cheaper options out there ( which I will investigate when I get my new car )


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm looking at buying my first car and like people have said you've got to look at what's going be kind to you in terms of insurance as you are probably looking at paying 1000-2000 in your first year plus car cost, then if you drive well it should drop each year. Sadly for us girls, the rate for boys and girls has evened out so we now pay roughly the same. A Skoda Fabia is a good choice the newer models are very decent on space, low tax bracket, good mpg and in the insurance group 10 and below so ticks a lot of boxes! The slightly older models are very good too and very good on price. With Inca being small and with any other additions in the future being small also i'm looking at smaller hatch backs another handy thing about having a small dog lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


>


Adore that crate, is it a made to order? And if not where from please? 
What size/weight are the dogs in the bottom crates please?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a diesel Peugeot partner 2 .0litre. Loads of room, so easy to drive, easy to park, nippy in traffic. very economical on fuel.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive got a Xsara Picasso, man I love it  I can fit everything in it
Ive taken Two of the back seats completely out so I can fit my crates in and have room for Willow and luggage
If I take the third back seat out I can fit five 24inch crates with huge amounts of space.





Barjo make the best crates and tail guards

Dog Guards - Barjo[/QUOTE]


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I just have a van a Vauxhall combo. It has a wire screen between the loading area and the front seats and a removable cage. It has 4 anchor points for securing loads. It has 5 doors, two sliding and three normal opening.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Adore that crate, is it a made to order? And if not where from please?
> What size/weight are the dogs in the bottom crates please?


I bought it second hand but it was made by Steve Gardner and it was made to order and bespoke. I have the same car as the previous owner of the cage had but not sure if her dimensions were slightly different as the cages are a biatch to fit in! There is definitely a knack to it and initially you think there is no way they are gonna slide in!

Van Cages

The dogs at the bottom are 29kg and 26" tall, and 24kg and 24" tall.

Oh, just a note about insurance too. One would assume a great heavy, ugly lump of metal such as the Doblo would be cheap to insure - hardly desirable and hardly a performance motor - but for my age, driving experience and NCB, it's actually expensive, a fair bit more than my Scenic was.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Toyota Hilux Invincible double cab pick up 



















Edited to add : Also have a Landrover Defender


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love a pick up! Not very economical for my needs though and quite pricey to buy otherwise I think one would be my first choice of dog motor!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Vauxhall Vectra estate


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ford Tourneo Connect - like a Transit Connect but with windows. I just have the front 2 seats in now, it was originally 8 seats, so there's loads of room for dog crates and the stuff I need for my gardening business.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a Honda Jazz, not really my ideal car but it was the only thing going after the accident and I needed something to get about. Its big enough for my 2 in the back and the back seats fold down to make one huge space if needed.


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Honda Jazz... it's a hatchback and looks tiny... But seats 5 people, a weeks worth of suitcases + 2 dogs comfortably!

With the back seats down we've managed to fit in 3 piece suites and all sorts 

I also can do a 10 hour round trip on £30 of petrol which is pretty impressive compared to my old cars!


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

If money wasn't a problem I'd have a range rover sport


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm car shopping this week as funds for an upgrade have finally come through - and a Honda Jazz is top of my list. With the way the seats work, I will be able to get 2 large dogs in, travelling separately, mum, her 3-wheel walking trolley, AND some luggage or bits and pieces.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I'd love a pick up! Not very economical for my needs though and quite pricey to buy otherwise I think one would be my first choice of dog motor!


I love the pick-up, although would sometimes like something a little less long


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> My previous car was a Renault Scenic with dog guard, tailgate guard and Hatchbag, but wasnt comfortably large enough for my 3 dogs and I wanted them to specifically be separated.
> 
> 
> 
> So I bought a Fiat Doblo:


How do you find the Doblo in terms of driving, reliability, fuel economy etc? I'd like to swap the Scenic and have my eye on a Doblo van.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sore point in this household at the moment

We just bought two Honda CRV's, mine a lovely white 11 plate, hubby had to have a black 08 plate as he couldnt afford a later one, after 2 months of badgering he's going to have mine

He would keep on how the one I had was too nice for a dog car, I didnt think it was so gave in

Now going to cost us £160 to change the number plates over

I dont really care as long as Bertie and his mate Hugo have enough space in the back

Will post pics when its all sorted


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Here be ours, Horace is mad about going for a run in the van  My only complaint is that it can be awkward trying to find a parking space in a busy car park.. oh and that I can't reach the roof to clean it!!


----------



## amandagreen (Dec 9, 2013)

You can just take any car with enough boot spae for your dogs  I would recommend a travall dog guard to separate dogs from passengers area. Works quite well.

https://www.travall.co.uk/


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got a Peugeot 308, big enough to fit in a crate for two cockers.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

sharloid said:


> How do you find the Doblo in terms of driving, reliability, fuel economy etc? I'd like to swap the Scenic and have my eye on a Doblo van.


You mean in comparison to the Scenic? I find the Doblo hard work. You cant just sit there and have a relaxing drive, it's a big old lump of a car to manoeuvre and physically it's quite taxing. Obviously it's not as nimble as the Scenic and doesnt have as many creature comforts but because it doesnt have as many gadgets or electrical luxuries, I find it more reliable (but having said that i've had the Doblo 18 months, I had my Scenic 6 years, which was 5 years too long lol!) I have been driving vans for a living for 10 years now so driving the Doblo doesnt phase me but I would imagine for somebody who is used to driving decent cars, it would be a culture shock. My neighbour has just gone from 12 plate Audi estate to an 05 plate Doblo and he loves it (but he is used to driving vans also).

My Scenic was a 1.6 petrol and I averaged 39mpg, the Doblo is a 1.9 JTD and averages 57mpg around town. It's obviously more powerful as well, despite having less bhp, because it has more torque and far more pulling power.

If I didnt have dogs I would never entertain owning a Doblo but from a practical POV, it's a good motor.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

My car is a 3 door Ford Focus hatchback which isn't very practical for multiple dogs! Both of my Labs can fit in the boot easily and the back seat would be fine for smaller dogs on harnesses; mine are a bit too big to navigate the 3 door arrangement. Not sure how much longer I'll be keeping it, I love it but ideally I'd like an estate.

My Dad's last car was a diesel Focus estate which was excellent. Easy to drive, comfortable, and loads of room in the boot and backseat for dogs. The rear seats folded down flat to make a huge boot space if needed! I regret not buying it from him instead of getting my current car!
We used to have a Land Rover Defender which isn't to everyone's tastes but I think they're excellent for dogs. They don't absorb a doggy smell and depending on age and spec there's little to no carpet for hair to get stuck in! You can wipe, sweep, or even hose them clean on the inside. Easy peasy!

For a first car it might be worth considering something like a Fiesta (yes, I've driven mostly Fords!). Mine had plenty of room for both Labs and was a really easy little car to drive. Road tax and insurance weren't too costly which was another bonus.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> You mean in comparison to the Scenic? I find the Doblo hard work. You cant just sit there and have a relaxing drive, it's a big old lump of a car to manoeuvre and physically it's quite taxing. Obviously it's not as nimble as the Scenic and doesnt have as many creature comforts but because it doesnt have as many gadgets or electrical luxuries, I find it more reliable (but having said that i've had the Doblo 18 months, I had my Scenic 6 years, which was 5 years too long lol!) I have been driving vans for a living for 10 years now so driving the Doblo doesnt phase me but I would imagine for somebody who is used to driving decent cars, it would be a culture shock. My neighbour has just gone from 12 plate Audi estate to an 05 plate Doblo and he loves it (but he is used to driving vans also).
> 
> My Scenic was a 1.6 petrol and I averaged 39mpg, the Doblo is a 1.9 JTD and averages 57mpg around town. It's obviously more powerful as well, despite having less bhp, because it has more torque and far more pulling power.
> 
> If I didnt have dogs I would never entertain owning a Doblo but from a practical POV, it's a good motor.


Thanks for that. OH is used to driving a nearly 20 year old Transit camper about but he still finds the Scenic (1.5 diesel) a bit clunky. We're looking at a 2007 1.3 Doblo van, insurance is about the same as the Scenic. MPG sounds good, I'll have to drag him out for a test drive.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Thanks for that. OH is used to driving a nearly 20 year old Transit camper about but he still finds the Scenic (1.5 diesel) a bit clunky. We're looking at a 2007 1.3 Doblo van, insurance is about the same as the Scenic. MPG sounds good, I'll have to drag him out for a test drive.


The lady I bought the cages from had a 1.3 Doblo and she didnt speak highly of it, she traded it in for a VW Caddy. I havent driven one myself but I needed something with a bit of power so just went straight for the 1.9.


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

We Have a Cmax and a VW Touran the cmax has a slightly smaller boot but fits my tiny puppy in fine


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> The lady I bought the cages from had a 1.3 Doblo and she didnt speak highly of it, she traded it in for a VW Caddy. I havent driven one myself but I needed something with a bit of power so just went straight for the 1.9.


Oh don't say that, we just went to view it and I really liked it! Sadly a VW isn't in my price range. We could really do with a van and I can't find much better for what we can afford.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Oh don't say that, we just went to view it and I really liked it! Sadly a VW isn't in my price range. We could really do with a van and I can't find much better for what we can afford.


Dont let me put you off, if you liked it then it's all good! Just saying for my purposes, with all the weight in the back, and the purposes of the other lady, the 1.3 engine wasnt powerful enough. Just something to think about because if it is going to have some weight in it, it might not be the most economical choice fuel wise.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

amandagreen said:


> You can just take any car with enough boot spae for your dogs  I would recommend a travall dog guard to separate dogs from passengers area. Works quite well.
> 
> https://www.travall.co.uk/


Do you lose much space with the Travall guards? the one I have in my car at the minute takes up a lot of room and its a guardsman


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Dont let me put you off, if you liked it then it's all good! Just saying for my purposes, with all the weight in the back, and the purposes of the other lady, the 1.3 engine wasnt powerful enough. Just something to think about because if it is going to have some weight in it, it might not be the most economical choice fuel wise.


There'd be 60kg of dog in the back, not sure if that's classed as heavy cargo. I've been reading reviews and I have no idea how there's any left as they seem to fall apart. The same could be said about any vehicle if you look though. The same place had a Vauxhall van but that was a bit smaller.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

sharloid said:


> How do you find the Doblo in terms of driving, reliability, fuel economy etc? I'd like to swap the Scenic and have my eye on a Doblo van.


I've had four from new and they have all been extremely reliable (including towing my caravan), comfortable to drive, decent fuel economy, etc. All mine have been diesels though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can finally update as I have a new car now!

05 plate Nissan Almera Tino.

This exact car actually -









It's got heaps of storage space, collapsible back seats and a roomy boot large enough for Cash.

I can't help but feel sad to see my little Corsa go though. It's been with me throughout all my early twenties. The dealer is taking it and likely going to use it for spares and repairs and that kind of upsets me :blushing: Does anyone else get emotionally attached to their cars? lol I like the little sporty type cars so this Nissan is a big change as it's higher up and larger. I also liked another Nissan. A little black sporty thing again, but it needed some work done to it and I had to listen to my sensible head and get a practical car over that of having a fun, but smaller car. I have three dogs and I've got to have the room. But I almost feel like I've left my youth behind....


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

I own possibly the worlds scruffiest Astra van...her names Mavis!
:lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I can update on this too 

I said bye bye to my Peugeot 307 last week and hello to my new Audi A4 Estate Sport !
Nice size boot which fits both boys in with no issues and plenty of room for baby when he arrives.










I have a boot liner on the way and guard, but have to wait til New year for a tailgate and divider which I need to order.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

Labrador Laura said:


> I can update on this too
> 
> I said bye bye to my Peugeot 307 last week and hello to my new Audi A4 Estate Sport !
> Nice size boot which fits both boys in with no issues and plenty of room for baby when he arrives.
> ...


Diesel?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Diesel?


Yeah. My first diesel car and so far is running great still on the £30 I put in last Thursday. My old car £30 would just about last me a week.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have just got a Mazda 6 estate 2.2 diesel and it has loads of room in the boot.....just great for our 3 retriever's and we also tow with it.

We also have a Nissan x trail which is equally as good but slightly smaller boot area.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've avoided a diesel like the plague thanks to my dad as he says he wouldn't touch another one as these days there is very little difference between a petrol and diesel engine and their fuel economy. He's had lots of problems with his the past few years too - turbo going being the biggest one ( nearly a £1000 to replace!! ) I've never owned one myself, but I've been suitably put off a diesel now. I do like the Audi estates though Labrador Laura, lucky you!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

My Aygo will fit one large dog and a smaller dog on the back seat. Mine has 5 doors so getting dogs in the back seat is pretty easy. Its all I can afford to run and Teddy is the smaller dog that I will be taking in the car most of the time.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

mollymo said:


> I have just got a Mazda estate 2.2 diesel and it has loads of room in the boot.....just great for our 3 retriever's and we also tow with it.
> 
> We also have a Nissan x trail which is equally as good but slightly smaller boot area.


I was so, so, close to getting a Mazda!! Still not sure I'll regret my decision in not doing so!


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

VW Passat Estate petrol.

Bought specifically with the dogs in mind.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I was so, so, close to getting a Mazda!! Still not sure I'll regret my decision in not doing so!


Well the fuel consumption is just brilliant with the Mazda 6....a very direct car to drive.
I was going to go for another newer x trail but this came along and I have no regrets and you get a lot of car for your money for a 12 plate car.
We kept the x trail as all the family use it and it was worth more to us to keep than to sell.

Cheap road tax £145 a year compared to the x trail £320 a year.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've avoided a diesel like the plague thanks to my dad as he says he wouldn't touch another one as these days there is very little difference between a petrol and diesel engine and their fuel economy. He's had lots of problems with his the past few years too - turbo going being the biggest one ( nearly a £1000 to replace!! ) I've never owned one myself, but I've been suitably put off a diesel now. I do like the Audi estates though Labrador Laura, lucky you!


This is my first so I can't comment but so far its been the nicest drive. 
And my grandparents have always had diesels and can't fault them but everyone is different with different experiences.

Thankfully my OH is a car freak and knows his stuff so all car problems go to him and for a lot cheaper.

Tbh I'm not an Audi fan and often curse Audi drivers as they speed pass but after my OH told me about the estate and having a test drive I love it ! It's lovely and easy to drive and in good condition previous owner has looked after it well... Now I own it ! I've been told I have to look after this one  which I will.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I also liked another Nissan. A little black sporty thing again, but it needed some work done to it


Was it a Note? I got my new car 2 weeks ago, a Nissan Note.










I absolutely love it - it's soooooo smooth and quiet, you can't hear the engine much at all. It's also a top spec Tekna so it's all-dancing, all-singing, with loads of lovely features.

Have a look on Agilitynet Fleamarket for second-hand dog guards and cages. I've just found a tailgate guard to fit my Note for £65 +p&p.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have a look on Agilitynet Fleamarket for second-hand dog guards and cages. I've just found a tailgate guard to fit my Note for £65 +p&p.


I forgot about AgilityNet, going to have a look now.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Landrover Discovery 300tdi Safari edition, with a few modifications. I can easily fit all my current dogs in the boot, and more space if I stick them on the seats. It's not the most economical thing to drive, but you can tinker with the engines, unlike some of the newer cars, so worth looking at older models, and the insurance is pretty good, only £250 a year fully comp but then I am an old baggage.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We are now the proud owners of a Nissan X Trail which we love but Molly is still less keen - getting better. But very happy. We've had audis for a long time but simply can't afford a Q something but we're very impressed with Nissan. 

We also have motorbikes but Molly isn't side-car trained.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Was it a Note? I got my new car 2 weeks ago, a Nissan Note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it was a Nissan Almera SX, although there was a Note at the garage that I quite liked, but was sadly out of my price range.

Yes, it does feel rather nice to have a car with all modern 'extras'. As I've driven old type Corsa's the past 9 years, I've never had any modern luxuries or extras. I've now got a car with a sunroof for the first time ever...and electric at that!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can finally update as I have a new car now!
> 
> 05 plate Nissan Almera Tino.
> 
> ...


Oh me too - especially as Molly is a bit phobic about our new one. I kissed the steering wheel of the Qashqai and the man up the road from me has my granddad's old split screen Austin Princess which he uses for weddings, I've told him several times that if he sells it, it has to be to me. I've no use for it whatsoever...

Anyway, long live the Corsa and may it help other cars and their owners. Donor car  Your new one looks lovely!

I would love a much more sporty thing and I feel I've gone a bit Country Living when I still want to be Just Seventeen. I blame the dog!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

My car is a Nissan Micra which I use for my dirivng school. Red can fit in the boot ok in it with a temporary dog guard fitted. The family car is a citroen c3 picasso. Red fits easily in the back and it is mega economical being a diesel. The citroen is the main care we use at weekends etc so it has a more permanent fitted dog guard.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh me too - especially as Molly is a bit phobic about our new one. I kissed the steering wheel of the Qashqai and the man up the road from me has my granddad's old split screen Austin Princess which he uses for weddings, I've told him several times that if he sells it, it has to be to me. I've no use for it whatsoever...
> 
> Anyway, long live the Corsa and may it help other cars and their owners. Donor car  Your new one looks lovely!
> 
> I would love a much more sporty thing and I feel I've gone a bit Country Living when I still want to be Just Seventeen. I blame the dog!


I'm glad it's not just me! Your Qashqai was rather lovely, so I can understand you being sad to see it go. But with dogs comes new responsibilities and a part of that is choosing dog friendly cars I guess. It's like having kids - sensible, practical decisions from here on out.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

A toyota corolla 03 plate with 103k miles on the clock. Complete, total and utter s*it pit, because i have a hippo who wont travel in the boot....... but the boot could contain 2 dogs his size easily.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> No, it was a Nissan Almera SX, although there was a Note at the garage that I quite liked, but was sadly out of my price range.
> 
> Yes, it does feel rather nice to have a car with all modern 'extras'. As I've driven old type Corsa's the past 9 years, I've never had any modern luxuries or extras. I've now got a car with a sunroof for the first time ever...and electric at that!


It's a shame they're not making the Almeras any more - I've often looked at them and thought they would be good dog cars.

Pity you couldn't afford the Note. I was left some money in a will, so I thought I'd spend some on a really nice car... I may never have as much to spend on a car again. The Note is 3 years old, ex-Motability, and has only 15K on the clock. It's still taken some getting used to though after my 20-year old Micra!! And driving it the 20 miles back from the Nissan main dealer when I picked it up, felt completely surreal.

I'm embarrassed to say the dogs haven't been in it yet! I'm enjoying the lack of hair and mud for a little while - well, until the boot liner arrives.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm embarrassed to say the dogs haven't been in it yet! I'm enjoying the lack of hair and mud for a little while - well, until the boot liner arrives.


My dogs went in my new car the day I bought it. We stopped off for a walk, and both promptly rolled in the biggest, stinkiest, freshest fox poo you have ever seen. Goodbye new car smell!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Little P said:


> Goodbye new car smell!!


I liked the new car smell for about 2 days, then took the car for a longer drive up the motorway to get the feel of it. I have no idea what they cleaned it with inside, but it started getting right up my nose and making me feel queasy. Couldn't wait to find somewhere selling Yankee Candle car air fresheners, thankfully it now smells more like "home".


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> I liked the new car smell for about 2 days, then took the car for a longer drive up the motorway to get the feel of it. I have no idea what they cleaned it with inside, but it started getting right up my nose and making me feel queasy. Couldn't wait to find somewhere selling Yankee Candle car air fresheners, thankfully it now smells more like "home".


It's actually very cunning.

If you buy a car from a main dealer, each make will have their own scent. Subtly different, you probably wouldn't notice it. But the idea is that you form an emotional attachment to your car, and smelling that scent again triggers that emotional response. So I bought my ford focus from my local ford garage and I love my car. In 10 years time when I might be looking to replace it, and I test drive various cars, the smell when I drive a ford whatever it might be, will evoke an emotional response making me more likely to buy that make again.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Little P said:


> It's actually very cunning.
> ----
> In 10 years time when I might be looking to replace it, and I test drive various cars, the smell when I drive a ford whatever it might be, will evoke an emotional response making me more likely to buy that make again.


They've done their best to put me off buying another Nissan from them, then!

I'm sure I wasn't _that _difficult a customer..... :huh:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm glad it's not just me! Your Qashqai was rather lovely, so I can understand you being sad to see it go. But with dogs comes new responsibilities and a part of that is choosing dog friendly cars I guess. It's like having kids - sensible, practical decisions from here on out.


We did love it but we changed it as we're holidaying in the UK and by the time Molly has her crate in it, the boot is packed up... Himself threatened divorce in Wales as I did an emergency stop outside a gallery and bought a huge print that only just fitted in. Plus my parents are getting doddery drivers so they take the train everywhere and we had no room for them if they turn up to see us on hols.... the irony is that Molly is meant to be in the boot. The bit she's afraid of


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> We did love it....


If it had even half the features my Note has, you must be gutted


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> If it had even half the features my Note has, you must be gutted


The X Trail has even more toys but thank goodness not the beeping reverse alarm things which I managed to disconnect on my Audi but not on the Qashqai. I maintain that if I can't reverse using my mirrors and need help I shouldn't drive at all. The X Trail has cameras... I still use my mirrors!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> They've done their best to put me off buying another Nissan from them, then!
> 
> I'm sure I wasn't _that _difficult a customer..... :huh:


Hehe :001_tongue:

I was the easiest sale of the salesmans career! Walked in, told him what I wanted, there was one car within a 50 mile radius that met my needs, it happened to be sat on his forecourt, I handed over £10k and it was job done! In, test driven and purchased in under an hour


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been back and forwards to the garage I just bought my car from the past week! lol. Everytime we pull up the dealer gets the keys ready for the cars I was interested in and then today I asked him if Cash could test them all too!  Of course he said yes if it meant a possible sale, but I felt like it took me forever standing on that forecourt and Cash was such a star jumping in all the boots, bless him.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> The X Trail has even more toys but thank goodness not the beeping reverse alarm things


Well, to be honest, if my 20 year old Micra had had some sort of beep, it would have ended up with fewer dents. As a first car for a 50-year old new driver it was ideal, but reversing was always an issue. Funny how reversing is much easier with the Note - even without the beeps.

And I was astonished in the first few days with the Note - I could park it straight and nicely up to the kerb. Over a year of driving the Micra (12K miles) and i seriously thought it was my problem - I could never get it right into the kerb and it was never straight. Even my sister, who passed her test in September at the age of 47 parked her Suzuki WagonR more tidily than me.

I wrote it off as me being useless at parking.

Hah - I've spoken to a couple of Micra drivers since and it's a Micra thing!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have the new Nissan Juke. The boot is bigger now, but not enough to put a dog in I would imagine. I wouldn't touch a Nissan ever again though. The Juke had a dangerous fault that they kept quiet about and I nearly had an accident as a result. It took them 2 months to do a voluntary recall notice after several complaints through the Nissan Juke forum.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I use to travel with my dog in the rear of my Chevrolet Tacuma or in the back of my husbands Mondeo hatch back.

However since I was rear ended a couple of years ago I no longer travel with the dog in the rear of the car; this area in many cars is designed to crumple to take the impact away from the occupants in the seats. My dog now travels on the back seat although I'm not happy with the harness we use and have been looking at others.


Had my dog been with me on the day of my accident he would have been killed, it changed the way I thought about having dogs in cars. Its a problem manufacturers need to think about more when designing cars. After all shouldn't a family car be designed for 2 adults, 2 children and the family dog?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Labrador Laura said:


> Yeah. My first diesel car and so far is running great still on the £30 I put in last Thursday. My old car £30 would just about last me a week.


Depending on the year then, make sure to get the correct oil for it if you buy some to top up with...its specific stuff for VAG engines...


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Depending on the year then, make sure to get the correct oil for it if you buy some to top up with...its specific stuff for VAG engines...


Also if you've a car with peugeot 1.6 TDI engine, had Turbo go twice in 9 months /44k miles thank God we got a years warranty from dealership, though is possible they used the wrong oil when servicing it (the 2nd was due to them not removing a filter as advised by Peugeot /Citroen mechanic as assumed Peugeot part was redesigned for known fault).


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Depending on the year then, make sure to get the correct oil for it if you buy some to top up with...its specific stuff for VAG engines...


I leave all that to the OH  I don't do cars ! 
I only learnt the other day how to put air in the tyres  I just need to make sure I put in diesel and not petrol, he deals with the rest.


----------

